# just got my s3 for verizon



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

should i root it? what are the benefits


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Custom roms, remove Verizon garbage, better battery life, etc.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> should i root it? what are the benefits


If you're asking that question, then I'm going to encourage you to wait for 2 reasons:
Learn about and get used to your phone in its stock state. You may not want to root if you don't know what it's about.
There is a fairly serious issue that happens to ~3% of people where their phone loses high-speed data connection. Many very smart people are looking into this but it's still a mystery at this point. The only way to recover is to replace the motherboard in your phone - clearly something that we all want to avoid! Until this is better understood, I encourage you to not root your phone at this time. This risk is much more serious than the standard "rooting can be dangerous" disclaimer.
Should you choose to root, though, we will all do our best to help you with any problems you have!


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If you're asking that question, then I'm going to encourage you to wait for 2 reasons:
> Learn about and get used to your phone in its stock state. You may not want to root if you don't know what it's about.
> There is a fairly serious issue that happens to ~3% of people where their phone loses high-speed data connection. Many very smart people are looking into this but it's still a mystery at this point. The only way to recover is to replace the motherboard in your phone - clearly something that we all want to avoid! Until this is better understood, I encourage you to not root your phone at this time. This risk is much more serious than the standard "rooting can be dangerous" disclaimer.
> Should you choose to root, though, we will all do our best to help you with any problems you have!


Thank you so much. that was very informing. i think i will wait until its safer to root. do you have the verizon s3? do you think the boot loader can be unlocked?


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

flameinthefire said:


> Thank you so much. that was very informing. i think i will wait until its safer to root. do you have the verizon s3? do you think the boot loader can be unlocked?


It can. Its just a question of how much work its gonna take to get it done. Both cpvsv and AdamOutler have made incredible strides on getting it done. They are both the reason we are even where we are now. And this device is such a widespread flagship phone that development will never even slightly slow, I guarentee you that.

In time, it will come. No worries.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Is data loss caused by root or the base Rom? Heard the were issues with the early rooted base. I used ninjas method, no Rom flash


----------

